# LFV RLP ist 2017 aus dem DAFV



## muddyliz (15. Januar 2016)

Nach Aussage von Heinz Günster hat der Landesfischereiverband Rheinland Pfalz vor dem 31.12.2015 die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV gekündigt, und wäre damit zum 1.1.2017 raus aus dem DAFV. Die Delegiertenversammlung hatte ja bereits am 28.5.2015 die Kündigung beim DAFV bei nur 6 Enthaltungen beschlossen.
Laut Aussage Günsters sei es aber eine vorläufige Kündigung. Denn mittlerweile wären einige Bezirksverbände in Rheinland-Pfalz am Überlegen, ob eine Mitgliedschaft im DAFV vielleicht vorteilhafter für sie sei. Diese Bezirksverbände seien der Ansicht, dass nur der DAFV in der Lage sei, etwas Wirksames gegen die Wasserkraftwerke (= Fischhäckselanlagen) zu unternehmen, und zwar auf europäischer Ebene.
Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie viel Geld der DAFV für die Europaarbeit in 2016 eingeplant hat, dann kann ich nur sagen:
*Träumt weiter.*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: LFV RLP ist 2017 aus dem DAFV*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Diese Bezirksverbände seien der Ansicht, dass nur der DAFV in der Lage sei, etwas Wirksames gegen die Wasserkraftwerke (= Fischhäckselanlagen) zu unternehmen, und zwar auf europäischer Ebene.



Ja sicher..der DAFV ist ja auch DIE Lobbymaschine vor dem Herrn
[emoji23]


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: LFV RLP ist 2017 aus dem DAFV*

Auch der andere RLP-LV (Angler Union West) hat je gekündigt und ist ab 20^7 raus..
Wir berichteten..


----------



## smithie (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: LFV RLP ist 2017 aus dem DAFV*

wer ist denn überhaupt noch übrig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: LFV RLP ist 2017 aus dem DAFV*

Ohne Gewähr ist der momentane Stand nach meinen Kenntnissen dieser:

Raus sind bereits:
Bayern
B-W (B-W gibts Antrag auf Rückkehr auf der HV, bekommt aber wohl keine Mehrheit, "Führung" auch dagegen)

Gekündigt und 2017 raus (wenn die die Kündigung nicht zurücknehmen, was wohl nur LSFV-SH und Rheinland Pfalz überlegen):
LSFV Niedersachsen
LAV Sachsen
AGBS NRW
Angler- und Gewässerschutzbund Bayern
Polizei-Sportfischer-Vereinigung Deutschland DSAV 
Angler Union Bremen
Fischer Union West (Rheinland Pfalz) 
Landesfischereiverband Rheinland Pfalz
LSFV Schleswig Holstein

Unklar ist die Rücknahme der Kündigung wegen Einsprüchen gegen entsprechende HV-Beschlusse bei:
Weser-Ems
Hamburg

Voraussichtlich noch dieses Jahr werden nach meinen bisherigen Infos bei den folgenden LV auf deren HV Anträge zur Kündigung/Satzungsänderung aus den Reihen der Mitglieder gegen den Willen der jeweiligen "Führung" kommen (raus dann 2018 ):
Hessenfischer
Rheinischer Fischereiverband
Westfalen-Lippe NRW


----------



## Sharpo (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: LFV RLP ist 2017 aus dem DAFV*

Westfalen - Lippe??

Meinst Du den aus Münster oder  den Verband aus Hagen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: LFV RLP ist 2017 aus dem DAFV*

Kröber/Möhlenkamp


----------



## GandRalf (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: LFV RLP ist 2017 aus dem DAFV*

Is nicht wahr...|bigeyes


----------



## kati48268 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: LFV RLP ist 2017 aus dem DAFV*

Nicht missverstehen:

Westfalen-Lippe:
da sollen wieder Anträge von Vereinen auf Austritt kommen,
so wie im letzten Jahr.
Da gab es aber eine Mehrheit von ca. 90:10 gegen einen Austritt.
Mit der katastrophalen Entwicklung des DAFV im letzten Jahr, könnte dieses Ergebnis deutlicher in Richtung "Austritt" gehen, 
erst Recht, weil Frau Dr. selbst auf der JHV doch so viel versprochen hat,
aber ich befürchte, dass wir noch weit von einem Aufwachen entfernt sind.
"Die Westfalen, die pennen & bezahlen!"


----------



## muddyliz (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: LFV RLP ist 2017 aus dem DAFV*

Was mich wundert ist, dass sich bisher hierzu noch kein Angler aus Rheinland-Pfalz geäußert hat. Wollen die alle nur angeln? Ist ihnen die "Arbeit" des DAFV für ihre Interessen scheixxegal? 
Nur mal zur Konkretisierung:
Für die gesamte Europaarbeit hat der DAFV 2016 36.000 Euro vorgesehen.
2015 zahlte der Landesfischereiverband Rheinland-Pfalz pro Mitglied 2,00 Euro an den DAFV, also zusammen ca. 41.000 Euro.
2016 wird er pro Mitglied 3,00 Euro an den DAFV zahlen, also zusammen ca. 62.000 Euro.
Falls der Landesfischereiverband Rheinland-Pfalz die Ende 2015 ausgesprochene Kündigung beim DAFV zurücknimmt, sind 2017 weitere ca. 62.000 Euro an den DAFV zu berappen. Und falls der Mitgliedsbeitrag um einen weiteren Euro erhöht werden sollte (was anhand der Austritte etlicher Landesverbände zu vermuten ist), sind 2017 sogar ca. 83.000 Euro an den DAFV zu zahlen.

Ganz nebenbei gefragt:
Was hat denn der DAFV bisher auf europäischer Ebene *geleistet und für die Angler erreicht*?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: LFV RLP ist 2017 aus dem DAFV*

sehr gute Frage!!


----------

